# I am a short hitter



## Spike (Apr 4, 2014)

So I have practiced the last couple days and been figuring out my yardages. I thought I was longer than I am. I only drive the ball 200 yds. I thought I was hitting it 250 but not true. Now I do use a 5w instead of driver. I can hit the driver 220 but not nearly as accurate. Have you ever had this happen when you thought you hit the ball farther than you do?:dunno:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I hit the ball out of sight with my driver, but then I realized it was only my deteriorating eye sight that made it so.

I think a lot of people highly overstate how far they average off the tee. Anything over 200 with a 5 wood isn't bad at all.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I was thinking about you and your 5 wood last night, more a question of your ability to hit it straight, but how you can't hit a driver straight. I wonder if it speaks to the question of loft helping keep the shot straighter. Maybe a higher loft driver like 12 or 13 degrees would help. With all the assistance we can get at stores where there are booths with hitting nets and computerized analysis, it would be worth a try.


----------



## Spike (Apr 4, 2014)

Been looking at tm mini driver but not at all a fan of the 460 drivers. They just don't fit my eye. I miss my old steelhead driver.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

At first, I didn't like the look of 460cc drivers either, but if you get one, believe me when I tell you it doesn't take long to start looking at it as the norm. Now, when I see one of my old persimmon drivers, I realize how odd they look. 

Check out Callaway Preowned

They have used clubs, often in excellent condition, for very little money. You could probably buy a nice driver 3-4 years old that would be a big improvement and you couldn't have to pay more than $40-$50 for it.


----------



## Spike (Apr 4, 2014)

I had a burner super fast fitted for me a few years back but I just never felt comfortable with it. It made me lose confidence in my game. I have always fought a slice with the big dog. The rest of my clubs don't slice but driver does. When I have the 5w in hand on the tee box I just feel good. I will continue to look for a driver for my bag but for now the minimalist setup is really enjoyable. I love just a handful of clubs in a Sunday bag walking the course.


----------



## Spike (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm looking at a Callaway ft-3 in my specs right now. It's 10° but have always wanted one. This payday I might order it if it's still available.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Check out Callaway Preowned... Used Golf Clubs, Pre-Owned Drivers, Irons, Putters, Wedges: Callaway Golf Pre-Owned

They usually have great prices.

I'm selling a like new Callaway X-Hot driver with original head cover and adjustment wrench for $110 on ebay. For an old club like the FT-3, you shouldn't have to pay more than about $35.


----------



## Spike (Apr 4, 2014)

I found it on callaway golf preowned for 72 bucks in very good condition. I hope it's still available in a few days when I can afford it. Im really going to try to work with a driver a little this year and hopefully put it in play. Need to figure that out so I can get a bit more accurate off the tee.


----------

